# Rádio de Consola PCE-FWS 20 avariado?



## nuninho (10 Out 2015 às 16:42)

Olá. Tenho a consola PCE-FWS 20 Solar com só quase 1 ano.

Ocorreu os erros seguintes de "log" usando Cumulus 1.9.4:

```
09-10-2015 8:30:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:30:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:31:06 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:31:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:31:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:31:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:31:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:31:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:32:06 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:32:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:32:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 02 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:32:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 02 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:32:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 02 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:33:06 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 02 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:33:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DD 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:33:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DD 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:33:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DD 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:33:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DD 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:34:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 04 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:34:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 04 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:34:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 04 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:34:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 04 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:34:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F30:  Data: 04 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:35:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:35:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:35:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:35:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:35:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:36:06 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:36:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:36:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:36:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:36:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:37:06 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:37:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 02 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:37:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 02 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:37:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 02 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:37:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 02 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:38:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:38:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:38:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:38:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:38:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:39:06 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:39:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:39:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:39:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 03 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:39:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 04 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:39:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F40:  Data: 04 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 8:40:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 7F50:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF E1 26 FF FF FF 86 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:09:06 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8060:  Data: 04 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:09:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8060:  Data: 04 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:09:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8060:  Data: 04 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:09:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8060:  Data: 04 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:09:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8060:  Data: 04 45 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:10:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 00 45 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:10:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:10:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:10:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:11:06 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:11:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 00 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:11:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:11:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:11:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:11:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:12:06 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 01 46 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:12:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 02 45 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:12:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 02 45 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:12:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 02 45 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:12:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 02 45 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:13:06 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 02 45 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:13:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 02 45 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:13:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 02 45 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:13:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 02 45 CE 00 FF FF FF E0 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:13:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 03 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:14:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 03 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:14:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 03 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DE 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:14:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 04 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:14:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 04 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:14:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8070:  Data: 04 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:15:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8080:  Data: 00 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:15:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8080:  Data: 00 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:15:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8080:  Data: 00 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 10:15:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8080:  Data: 00 45 CE 00 FF FF FF DF 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40

(...)

09-10-2015 11:17:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8140:  Data: 01 44 D2 00 FF FF FF D9 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 11:17:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8140:  Data: 01 44 D2 00 FF FF FF D9 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 11:17:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8140:  Data: 01 44 D2 00 FF FF FF D9 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 11:17:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8140:  Data: 02 44 D3 00 FF FF FF DC 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 11:18:16 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8140:  Data: 02 44 D3 00 FF FF FF DC 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 11:18:26 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8140:  Data: 02 44 D3 00 FF FF FF DC 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 11:18:36 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8140:  Data: 03 44 D3 00 FF FF FF DB 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 11:18:46 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8140:  Data: 03 44 D3 00 FF FF FF DB 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
09-10-2015 11:18:56 : Lost sensor contact!!! 8140:  Data: 03 44 D3 00 FF FF FF DB 26 FF FF FF 87 88 10 40
```

 Mas... o telemóvel pode fazer mal ao rádio de consola? Este motivo é certo?


----------



## nuninho (12 Out 2015 às 11:49)

Pareço que o rádio da consola não está avariado. Mas o painel solar não tem de carregar pilhas?

Já recebi novo transmissor PCE-FWS 20 Solar com as pilhas novas recarregadas incluídas no dia 14 de outubro de 2014. Comecei ligar o transmissor à tarde no dia 29 de out de 2014.

A marca das pilhas (loja PCE - Espanha) é má e confusa porque têm SÓ menos de 1 ano de uso apesar do transmissor recarregar.  

- *O motivo da falta de sinal é a falta de sol e que as pilhas recarregadas ficam vazias.*


----------



## nuninho (13 Out 2015 às 16:31)

Por favor, responde-me??


----------



## nuninho (15 Out 2015 às 00:02)

????????????????????????


----------



## nuninho (18 Out 2015 às 12:50)

POR FAVOR!!! POR FAVOR!!! POR FAVOR!!!


----------



## nuninho (19 Out 2015 às 15:50)

Fico muito confuso!!!


----------



## nuninho (20 Out 2015 às 16:17)

2 Pilhas Duracell Ultra recarregáveis com 2400 mAh são excelentes???


----------



## CptRena (24 Out 2015 às 14:21)

Uma boa opção, usada por colegas cá do fórum, é desligar o painel solar do transmissor, e usar pilhas de lítio AA. Se o problema for de facto a perda de energia no transmissor.
Se o problema for outro, as pilhas com mais capacidade não vão resolver.

Exemplo de pilhas de lítio:
http://www.staples.pt/energizer-pilha-energizer-ultimate-lithium-aa-4-unidades/cbs/162090.html


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Out 2015 às 15:42)

Boas, foi o que eu fiz há uns 5 anos, verifiquei que o painel não fazia nada, retirei-o e meti pilhas de litio, duraram quase 5 anos... a compra vale a pena.
Tanto as primeiras como as que comprei agora foi no aki.


----------



## nuninho (24 Out 2015 às 22:51)

*CptRena*: Obrigado. Vou comprar pilhas de lítio brevemente. 

*filipe cunha*: Sem os teus dados em WU!? Porquê?


----------

